# Seerose wie verankern ????



## Blaukoi (22. Apr. 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

meine Seerose hat sich nach 5 Jahren aus ihrem Korb gelöst und schwimmt jetzt oben. Ich habe die Seerose mit Steinen zu beschwert und sie anschließen mit ihrem Korb wieder ins Wasser gelassen. Es hat keine 30 Min. gedauert und die Seerose schwamm oben. An der Stelle, an der die Seerose ihren Platz hat, habe ich eine Wassertiefe von 1,80 m. Könnt ihr mir Tips geben, wie die Seerose wieder dauerhaft verankert werden kann. 

Viele Grüße aus Nürnberg
Volker


----------



## Elfriede (22. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Seerose wie verankern ????*

Hallo Volker,

nimm einfach einen Draht zur Befestigung des Rhizoms. In der Mitte des Drahtstückes forme ein U, die seitlichen Teile lasse rechtwinkelig abstehen. Das U stülpe über das Rhizom, die seitlichen Drahtstücke sollen auf der  Substratschichte  gut aufliegen und mit je einem Stein beschwert werden. Erst dann mit  dem restlichen Substrat bedecken.

Seit ich die Seerosenrhizome in dieser Art einpflanze, schwimmen sie nicht mehr auf. Früher steckte ich nur einen U-förmig  gebogenen Draht über das Rhiziom in den Sand, was aber nicht funktioniert hat, der Auftrieb war zu groß.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## robsig12 (23. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Seerose wie verankern ????*

Hatte auch dass Problem. Ich habe die Seerose in einen Kartoffelsack gegeben, noch 1-2 Steine mit rein, zugebunden, durch ein Loch ein Seil (damit kann ich die Seerose leichter wenn gewollt an die Oberfläche holen) und ab in den Teich.


----------



## Annett (23. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Seerose wie verankern ????*

Moin.

Unsere Monster-Seerose im alten Teich wächst mehr oder weniger in einem Korb, was nicht so ideal ist.
Ich würde sie aber auch nicht unbedingt frei auspflanzen, da gerade die wüchsigen Hybriden dazu neigen, stark zu wuchern.
Dann muss man alle paar Jahre in den Teich und sie ausdünnen oder u.U. sogar den Teich leeren, um richtig heran zu kommen.

Falls Du trotzdem frei auspflanzen willst.... wie wäre ein an die Seerose gebundener Stein, oder mehrere?
Es gibt doch Ziegelsteine mit Loch. Evtl. reicht ein größerer, um den Auftrieb aufzuheben?


----------



## sister_in_act (23. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Seerose wie verankern ????*

hallole

ich hab meine seerose in einen großen maurerkübel gesetzt, kies  bis zur hälfte und noch ein paar feldsteine darüber.
sie sitzt nun das dritte jahr ohne probleme und gedeiht prächtig.
hier ein bild wo man es noch sehen kann bei halber teichfüllung nach bau:
 

lb grüße
ulla


----------



## matzeed7 (23. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Seerose wie verankern ????*

Also auf Draht würde ich in meinem Koiteich verzichten. Ich hätte da viel zu viel Angst das sich die Fische verletzen oder der Draht durch die Folie gehte. Ich hab ein Loch in einen Stein gebohrt und diesen dann mit Faden an die Seerose befestigt


----------

